# fursuiting experiences



## conejo (Jul 7, 2008)

lets hear them!

I recently had my first real convention fursuiting experience.
at Anime Expo
made a vid 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkzD0qGsiY0


well i learned some things along the way.
#1 BYOBL bring your own badge lanyard. cause the one they gave me i knew already it wouldnt fit haha. of course you could always play around with this and "try" to put it on. i put it over one ear ha, luckily my friend just attached it to my shirt .

other stuff was rehydrate regularly. i waited far too long and when i did drink water i literally finished the whole bottle! on that note bring a long straw if the bottle doesnt fit in the muzzle. 

after awhile you tend to get better at posing for pictures. especially after seeing examples of your own work. so please bring a friend

seeing it was my first real time, meaning i was in it for an extended period of time. i found some improvements tat could be made in my suit too. like my ears got uncomfortable and my fans battery, which was in the head died on me! so things like that you can fix and modify.
ill try to think of some other tips later (tired)

but overall my first experience was a great one! and yeah not even if it was easter could a rabbit like myself been at a more welcoming event then anime expo, what can i say- they love rabbits! lots of folklore tales and were even seen in the moon (yup no man in the moon for japan haha)

so now others please share what youve learned and any first times and such. i have a funny story to tell about a furry artist who spotted me at AX to tell later too


----------



## Shadowedxrunes (Jul 7, 2008)

my first fullsuit experience was at the MCM expo in london, also a manga/anime style con, its massive... literaly 60000 people over 2 days, and was so much fun! but, i had to keep my head off for most of the time... my glasses fogged badly, and due to the amount of people, and how many of them dumped their bags on steps ect, i found it very hard to get around with it on ect


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 7, 2008)

my frist so far was at  RCFM 2008 i was  allow to  borrow corsi's merlot  suit  and i had a  blast tho i am trying hard to make my own suit now  witch  will be a partal


----------



## Tinge the Raccoon (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm hoping my suit'll be ready for RBW in nov. so I can have my first experience there ^_^


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not a fursuiter myself, but after having to dress up as Smokey the Bear for an hour at the library where I work, I respect you guys oh so much more.

~Raine


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 15, 2008)

LiesAreForever said:


> I'm not a fursuiter myself, but after having to dress up as Smokey the Bear for an hour at the library where I work, I respect you guys oh so much more.
> 
> ~Raine




 just remeber you can have so much fun that you other wise wouldnt have had  if you had to be your self


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 20, 2008)

Mine was he library, and nI've been doing it for a LONG time now.
My favorite was the Clifford the big red dog suit...my least was the dragon costume.
I had so much fun doing suiting for the library, me and a friend of mine make our own. So far for Halloween, we have a demon wolf and a Kitsune costume to prepare for Hallow's eve....My costume will be making it's debut at work this year.


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 20, 2008)

hmmm intresting


----------



## Skittle (Aug 20, 2008)

Mine was at Otakon '06. First fullsuit was Otakon '07.

Then I went to a furcon. Suiting at a furcon has NOTHING on an anime con.


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 20, 2008)

My first fursuiting experience costuming was with Nevermint back in 2007. He let me play as Caffeine Cat (who is now owned by someone else). I have to say, the head didn't fit me all that well, and fur kept shedding in my mouth. :X

However, I had a wonderful experience:

http://www.ultimategamers.org/anthrocon/AC07/Site/Photos_files/DCP_1579.jpg

He guided me through the first night, letting me get used to the limited vision (very blurry, and whited out). Took me all over the place, the DLCC, the Westin, to the Dance floor, even outside to meet other friends of his. I have to say that the experience was thrilling.

I had to do the mirror thing. Go nuts and scrape at the mirror like a mad kitty. Nevermint could only laugh at my idiot antics, but I was having fun.

The next day I would join in on the fursuit games, and play some dodgeball. The first game was rough. Being under the sunlight of the main hall, just outside the Spirit of Pittsburgh Ballroom, made it very hot. I could only play one game... but I, was victorious! It was down to the wire with just Takala and myself. I picked up a ball and hurled it across the room, and caught Takala on the back on his right ankle. Yes!

Soon afterward, I overheated and headed straight for the lounge to get some water. *pantpantpant*

Later that day I would join up for the 2007 Fursuit Parade. During the parade, I saw someone with a camera that was aiming for me, so I went and posed. "We're taking video!" the man said. Heh... I felt like an idiot. Hard to know what they're doing when you can't really see.

Incredible experiences at Anthrocon... I hope to have them again. Many thanks to my good friend Nevermint for the invaluable training.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Aug 30, 2008)

I fursuited in a playground one day for the hell of it. I had a horde of children following me everywhere. It was fun, though. One girl kept trying to touch my nose. 

However, if you're not good with kids I wouldn't reccomend this. It was even a BIT much for me.


----------

